# Shopping - Makeup, Fashion, Stores. What are the clothes stores like? Makeup Brands?



## MaybeMovingToHK

Hello,

I am moving to Hong Kong soon from Australia, and I was wondering what the shopping was like for woman? Are there many clothes stores with fashion similiar to Australian? Also, anyone know of any good makeup brands that you can find anywhere in HK, I currently use Napoleon Perdis, from my research though, there isn't many places that stock this brands! Thank you!


----------



## dunmovin

there is no shortage of these kind of shops in HK, from low end to "if you have to ask the price, you can't afford it"


----------



## LilithLin

If you are a fashion victim, than HK really is the place for you. You can find vitrually ANY major fashion brand in HK, and there are countless boutiques. Fashion trends are generally 6-months ahead of Australia, as some brands like H&M tend to put up new items in their HK stores before they do elsewhere.

One drawback is that clothese sold in HK tend to be too decorated for heavy-duty cleaning. You can't really put many of them in a washer-machine because of fabrics wear out easily. Also sizes run small for western people. Local girls are soooo skinny!


----------



## dunmovin

If you are looking for "high end" try Prince's building in central. Mid range, try festival walk in Kowloon Tong (get a taxi and ask for Yau Yat Sing) low end ...any sasa shaop and there are plenty of them.... I know.. hunting for a specfic perfume for a gift to my wife had me trailing from Central to Kwun Tong to Sha Tin toYuen long!


----------

